# Metro North issues RFP for new Dual Mode Locomotives



## jis (Aug 17, 2018)

https://www.railwayage.com/eoi-rfp-rfq-notices/metro-north-commuter-railroad-mnr-requests-proposals-for-the-following/



> MNR is seeking initial qualifying proposals from firms to design, manufacture and deliver new dual mode locomotives as described in the Request for Proposal (RFP). This is the first phase of a planned two-phase Request For Proposal (“RFP”) process.


----------



## jis (Aug 17, 2018)

Report from NGEC Committee that contains relevant information pertaining to the MNRR RFP:

http://www.highspeed-rail.org/Documents/305%20Exec%20Brd%20minutes%20%20-8-14-18%20DRAFT.doc


----------



## jrud (Mar 4, 2022)

This is a presentation on the Siemens dual mode locomotives from the 2022 NGEC meeting:



http://www.highspeed-rail.org/Documents/8.c.%20Metro-North%20Railroad%20Siemens%20NGEC%202022%20PPT.pptx


----------



## joelkfla (Mar 4, 2022)

jrud said:


> This is a presentation on the Siemens dual mode locomotives from the 2022 NGEC meeting:
> 
> http://www.highspeed-rail.org/Documents/8.c. Metro-North Railroad Siemens NGEC 2022 PPT.pptx


What is "train jog mode"? Tried to search on internet, and all I got was a bunch of pages on jogging for physical training.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Mar 4, 2022)

Jog is a temporary propulsion mode of Battery just to get out of third rail gap (or shop) it powers one or two traction motors at 5 mph to get to live third rail.


----------



## SubwayNut (Mar 6, 2022)

Jog would be a good thing on new Empire Service locomotives. I was once on an Empire Service train that I think got stuck in a gap arriving at one of the platforms at Penn Station, luckily the first car had already platformed so in the dark they opened the doors to only the front car of the train and had everyone gather their belongings and walk through the train to that door so we could get off at the Western end of the platform. I looked at one of the train on time performance websites and saw that our train was blocking the Empire Connection for a good hour delaying lots of other trains while they did whatever they needed to do to un-jog (I think) our train. It's possible a different part of the locomotive also died.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Mar 6, 2022)

both MN and Amtrak P32acdm's have jog function, problem is not all crew are trained on them.


----------



## west point (Mar 6, 2022)

It would be interesting to know if MNRR wants to limit the weight of the SC-44 locos going into Park Avenue tunnels. If so the Amtrak concept of a DC 3rd rail shoes power car might have merit especially for heavy battery storage weight.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Mar 6, 2022)

a power car is pure ******** , FRA does not allow power in excess of 64 volt to go from one unit to other unless permanently coupled and only to be separated in shops. clue this s why married pair MU cars are coupled with drawbar.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Mar 6, 2022)

also currently the charger is 12 000 lbs lighter than genesis dual mode so siemens has some play.


----------



## jis (Mar 7, 2022)

Since MNRR will presumably be one of the primary users of this battery doohickey, one would presume that they will get a married pair as their triple mode locomotives. I wonder if their version will have any seating in the power car.

Also, has there been any further publiched material on the Comet replacement cars? Weren't they talking about MLVs at one point, at least for Connecticut?


----------



## joelkfla (Mar 7, 2022)

jis said:


> Since MNRR will presumably be one of the primary users of this battery doohickey, one would presume that they will get a married pair as their triple mode locomotives. I wonder if their version will have any seating in the power car.
> 
> Also, has there been any further publiched material on the Comet replacement cars? Weren't they talking about MLVs at one point, at least for Connecticut?


What's an MLV?


----------



## jis (Mar 7, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> What's an MLV?


Multi Level Vehicle like those used by NJT and MARC.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Mar 7, 2022)

the MN dual modes are ordered and no they do not include a separate power battery unit.


----------



## jis (Mar 7, 2022)

Dutchrailnut said:


> the MN dual modes are ordered and no they do not include a separate power battery unit.


They are just third rail dual mode then, right?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Mar 7, 2022)

correct MN has no need for other.


----------

